# my kitten ate a bell



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi, I'm not so sure but I think my kitten ate a bell that fell off his toy. As soon as i noticed it was on the floor i went to pick it up but i couldn't find it. How can i know if he actually ate it? he seems normal so far.


----------



## Juli (Jan 23, 2004)

Does he jingle when he walks? =P

Seriously though, just watch to make sure he's eating okay and using his litterbox properly, if he seems sick at all take him to the vet.


----------

